# XFX Radeon RX 6800 XT Speedster Merc 319 Black



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2020)

The XFX Radeon RX 6800 XT Speedster Merc 319 offers more than a complicated name. In our testing, we found the card to be faster than the custom designs from Sapphire and PowerColor. With manual overclocking, the card even managed to beat the overclocked AMD RX 6900 XT.

*Show full review*


----------



## Anymal (Dec 18, 2020)

Now this is 3 slots card.


----------



## Agentbb007 (Dec 18, 2020)

Asus is absolutely destroying everyone this generation with their temperatures and great sound levels to boot.  It’s the same in both their red and green GPUs it’s really incredible.
—Mysteoa pointed out the ASUS RX 6800 XT STRIX LC is liquid cooled, that makes sense why it’s kicking so much butt. I wish we could get a review of temps for the tuf 6800xt which is air cooled for a more equal comparison.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Dec 18, 2020)

That's a good looking card, shame the price is bonkers.


----------



## Dave65 (Dec 18, 2020)

Agentbb007 said:


> Asus is absolutely destroying everyone this generation with their temperatures and great sound levels to boot.  It’s the same in both their red and green GPUs it’s really incredible.


After the ASUS 5700XT's and how terrible the temps were they really fixed the problems.. Good to see..


----------



## Mysteoa (Dec 18, 2020)

Agentbb007 said:


> Asus is absolutely destroying everyone this generation with their temperatures and great sound levels to boot.  It’s the same in both their red and green GPUs it’s really incredible.



Asus is a Liquid cooled version, not Air and cost 900$


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 18, 2020)

Same 3080 perf, $100 more ROFL. This is a Fanboy eidition gpu i guess...


----------



## spnidel (Dec 18, 2020)

I'm looking at how good the reference cooler is at dissipating heat and I keep asking myself every time I see another seemingly beefy heatsink wielding 6800 XT: what is the purpose of this card, if the reference design is nearly exactly the same, with pretty much identical noise levels?
seems like you're better off getting the reference cooler and watercooling it


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Agentbb007 said:


> —Mysteoa pointed out the ASUS RX 6800 XT STRIX LC is liquid cooled


What did you think the "LC" stood for?  

Shame they didn't use a copper coldplate.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 19, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> What did you think the "*LC*" stood for?
> 
> Shame they didn't use a copper coldplate.


Low cost?


----------



## azdesign (Dec 19, 2020)

is cyberpunk 2077 not being a benchmark because its current buggy state?
I would like to see it.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 19, 2020)

You mean this, or the console version?








						Cyberpunk 2077 Benchmark Test & Performance Review
					

Cyberpunk 2077 is one of the best open-world RPGs ever. In our performance article, we're taking a closer look at the hardware requirements, using 22 modern graphics cards. We also have tons of screenshots and a side-by-side image comparison for raytracing and DLSS quality.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## azdesign (Dec 19, 2020)

I mean for this particular card, dedicated page for cyberpunk 2077 among other games like metro, doom, control, etc


----------



## owen10578 (Dec 19, 2020)

Funny to see on AMD GPUs custom cards with higher clocks leads to higher power efficiency lol great review w1zzard! Wonder if AMD will finally allow BIOS mods for more power limit or using something like MorePowerTool...


----------



## Anymal (Dec 19, 2020)

Speedster? Merc? 319? Black is ok!


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 19, 2020)

azdesign said:


> is cyberpunk 2077 not being a benchmark because its current buggy state?
> I would like to see it.


It will be added soon, new patch just came out today

Retesting 30 graphics cards takes a while


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Dec 19, 2020)

spnidel said:


> I'm looking at how good the reference cooler is at dissipating heat and I keep asking myself every time I see another seemingly beefy heatsink wielding 6800 XT: what is the purpose of this card, if the reference design is nearly exactly the same, with pretty much identical noise levels?
> seems like you're better off getting the reference cooler and watercooling it


Agreed. A custom card should either run way cooler at the same noise level or have some interesting feature, like the XFX 480 GTR black, whcih had a fury X VRM that allowed the card to run 100+ MHz faster thent he reference card while pulling 15 watts less power and had replaceable fans. All I see out of current AIB cards is higher power use and slightly lower temps that can be achieved on the much cheaper reference models. 

Of course AMD intended to pull a price switch by discontinuing the reference design, similar to what they did with vega. They backed off, for now.


----------



## Jism (Dec 19, 2020)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Agreed. A custom card should either run way cooler at the same noise level or have some interesting feature, like the XFX 480 GTR black, whcih had a fury X VRM that allowed the card to run 100+ MHz faster thent he reference card while pulling 15 watts less power and had replaceable fans. All I see out of current AIB cards is higher power use and slightly lower temps that can be achieved on the much cheaper reference models.
> 
> Of course AMD intended to pull a price switch by discontinuing the reference design, similar to what they did with vega. They backed off, for now.




R&D must be paid in some way ... I'm pretty sure that even users at home could improve it by using bigger/better caps and all that, but that obviously drops the warranty. I remember a guy that soldered a motherboard down completely to his own wishes; as he removed 60W to 90W power usage by de-soldering components, bypassing the VRM conversion and what more.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 19, 2020)

Better performance and quieter than other vendors. This is the first time in years I really feel like XFX has made a card that is top tier.


----------



## lukart (Dec 19, 2020)

Dont know how about quieter than other vendors, Red Devil is still the most quiet of them all on the quiet bios. And the OC mode is the same level (31dBa) as XFX as well Sapphire.
Not sure why raging about such small differences.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2020)

Hi,
That 6900 will need to be closely monitored


----------



## Vya Domus (Dec 19, 2020)

XFX has meme tier names for their cards.


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 20, 2020)

Anymal said:


> Speedster? Merc? 319? Black is ok!


All that's missing is AMG.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 20, 2020)

Would you rather them call it THIC again?


----------



## kane nas (Dec 20, 2020)

nice work but where is ankle SAM


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 20, 2020)

kane nas said:


> nice work but where is ankle SAM


Tested here: here https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-radeon-sam-smart-access-memory-performance/ and here https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-6900-xt/35.html

basically add a few percent for higher res, and subtract a few percent for lower res

doing a full run with SAM for each custom design just isn't practical. Even at 2 minutes per test that would be 3 hours of additional work


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 20, 2020)

N3M3515 said:


> Same 3080 perf, $100 more ROFL. This is a Fanboy eidition gpu i guess...



You also get a card that is not going obsolete in 2-3 years time for lack of VRAM.

Mark this post, if I'm wrong I'll eat a shoe.


----------



## spnidel (Dec 20, 2020)

Vayra86 said:


> Mark this post, if I'm wrong I'll eat a shoe.


no  you won't


----------



## Anymal (Dec 20, 2020)

McAffe said he will eat his dongle, but he was wrong in many ways, now in prison he is fed by many of them. So... be careful what you promise!


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 21, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> XFX has meme tier names for their cards.



I remember having a 6800GS XXX Edition, now that was a great name!









Vayra86 said:


> You also get a card that is not going obsolete in 2-3 years time for lack of VRAM.
> 
> Mark this post, if I'm wrong I'll eat a shoe.



Oh i will bookmark this!, i already bookmarked another thread


----------



## ZoneDymo (Dec 21, 2020)

Vya Domus said:


> XFX has meme tier names for their cards.



They need to go back to Alpha Dog edition, yeah its childish and nostalgia, BUT I WANT IT BACK!


----------



## Anymal (Dec 21, 2020)

Merc S500 or SLR, that I would buy.


----------



## B-Real (Dec 21, 2020)

N3M3515 said:


> Same 3080 perf, $100 more ROFL. This is a Fanboy eidition gpu i guess...


Yes. And how much the best AIB 3080s cost?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 21, 2020)

I always thought the best edition was the 590 Fatboy edition.


----------



## Anymal (Dec 21, 2020)

Your always is 2 years old.


----------



## N3M3515 (Dec 22, 2020)

B-Real said:


> Yes. And how much the best AIB 3080s cost?



Does not need to be aib


----------



## deadlord_2 (Apr 20, 2021)

the real xfx rx 6800 is here !!! could never believe xfx would make such a nice pcb, in your dreams maybe

wanna be sure check this video from 8:10 to 8:20


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2021)

deadlord_2 said:


> so you got paid by xfx to make this review otherwise you wouldn't remove my post


I merged your three posts.



deadlord_2 said:


> the real xfx rx 6800 is here !!! could never believe xfx would make such a nice pcb, in your dreams maybe


not sure what that means



deadlord_2 said:


> so you got paid by xfx to make this review otherwise you wouldn't remove my post


i wish. your posts went to manual approval because new user posting images and links



deadlord_2 said:


> check this video


your video?


----------



## deadlord_2 (Apr 20, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I merged your three posts.
> 
> 
> not sure what that means
> ...


Its means the PCB you reviewed is not what's available on the market , what's on the market uses less VRM rails, instead of tantalum capacitors it comes by aluminum capacitors, ... . attached is the PCB been reviewed and tested by Techpower, hardware unboxed, please compare it with what's on the market then tell us why you are unsure. the youtube video is just another proof that actual pcb is totally different from the review, you could easily see the aluminum capacitors on both cards.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 20, 2021)

I sent XFX a link to your post with a request for explanation


----------



## deadlord_2 (Apr 20, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> I sent XFX a link to your post with a request for explanation


this goes for sapphire rx 5700 nitro plus as well ,there is three types of the card with the same brand on the market, SE and normal one pcb, BE pcb and a fake one without sapphire hologram on the display port. thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 21, 2021)

Answer from XFX



> The simple answer is that there are 2 model Merc 319 cards in the 6800 XT line. The Black Edition which you reviewed, and the Core Edition. Both are active SKU’s and being shipped. Only the overclocked Black Edition of the MERC 319 has the beefed up power delivery. The Core Edition is shipped at AMD’s reference speeds.








						XFX Speedster MERC 319 AMD Radeon™ RX 6800 XT BLACK Gaming Graphics Card with 16GB GDDR6, AMD RDNA™ 2
					

RX-68XTACBD9




					www.xfxforce.com
				



vs





						XFX Speedster MERC 319 AMD Radeon™ RX 6800 XT CORE Gaming Graphics Card with 16GB GDDR6, AMD RDNA™ 2
					

RX-68XTALFD9




					www.xfxforce.com


----------



## i7Baby (Jul 16, 2021)

XFX are amongst the cheapest ($1699aud) retail 6800XTs in Australia at the moment.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 30, 2022)

spnidel said:


> no  you won't


... *have to 



N3M3515 said:


> Oh i will bookmark this!, i already bookmarked another thread


----------



## The meeks project (Jun 6, 2022)

planning to get this if prices improves in the philippines


----------

